# door and side speaker help



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

Im putting my new audio system in one piece at a time, and the biggest problem im running in to is the door and side panel speakers. I can decide how im going to modify the mount to accept aftermarket speakers. any ideas would be awesome


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

dude515 said:


> I can decide how im going to modify the mount to accept aftermarket speakers.


What's the fitment problem? You gotta at least mention that or we have no idea why they don't fit.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry, in the doors there are big pieces of plastic that the speakers are mounted too and aftermarket speakers wont mount straight to it. and the stock speakers only have 3 equally spaced screws. aftermarkets are just a little bit too big all the way around


----------

